# North American Fish Breeders - Indo Shipment.....



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

For what it's worth.....yesterday's Indo shipment was very nice. There are some choice SPS pieces (in my opinion) that would cost considerably more than the $40 they are asking at other LFS. There as some nice LPS and chalice pieces as well.


----------

